# Cloud Beast



## Beethoven (8/10/16)

Best taste ever. Beats ceramics hands down ;0

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/16)

Give us some more detail please. Are Cloud Beasts coils? If so, which tanks do they fit? Where to get them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven (8/10/16)

Not sure if they're coils or not.


----------



## Beethoven (8/10/16)

You a vaporesso fanboy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/16)

I really have no idea whats going on in this thread. ️️

Reactions: Can relate 10


----------



## zadiac (8/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I really have no idea whats going on in this thread. ️️



Ditto


----------



## Silver (8/10/16)

Beethoven said:


> Best taste ever. Beats ceramics hands down ;0



Hi @Beethoven
I think what @Andre was alluding to was that your post was not very descriptive - what is a cloud beast? Are you referring to the TFV8 tank or something else?

PS - @Andre is not a fanboy of anything - he is one of the most knowledgeable and respected vapers on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## DoubleD (8/10/16)

I like turtles

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/16)

DoubleD said:


> I like turtles



Kwabunga!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Beethoven (8/10/16)

@Silver. Im sure that at this stage everyone knows what a cloud beast is. The tank came out months ago with that name. If i was a bit quick on the draw my apologies to @Andre.


----------



## Andre (8/10/16)

Beethoven said:


> @Silver. Im sure that at this stage everyone knows what a cloud beast is. The tank came out months ago with that name. If i was a bit quick on the draw my apologies to @Andre.


I certainly know about those tanks, even the baby ones , but your statement that it "Beats ceramics hands down" had me (and others) confused as "ceramics" refer to coils and not to tanks - thus, not comparable. And your response "Not sure if they're coils or not.", further clouded the issue. And what "vaporesso" has to do with it other than that they are one of the makers of ceramic coils (and other coils) was not very helpful either. I could go on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Beethoven (8/10/16)

My response was sarcastic and vaporesso are generally known as the makers of ceramic coils and extremely shit tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/16)

Beethoven said:


> My response was sarcastic and vaporesso are generally known as the makers of ceramic coils and extremely shit tanks


Sorry, your sarcasm was lost on me as I was trying to clarify for myself and other members not so knowledgeable as you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Beethoven (8/10/16)

Im sorry for you too

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Beethoven (9/10/16)

Apologised with no response. The fact of the matter is I was talking about the *Cloud Beast* Tank.


----------



## Andre (9/10/16)

Beethoven said:


> Apologised with no response. The fact of the matter is I was talking about the *Cloud Beast* Tank.


Apology via PM received and appreciated, @Beethoven. As to the subject matter in question, may I respectfully suggest you stop digging.


----------



## Beethoven (9/10/16)




----------



## Feliks Karp (9/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/16)

Simple one-liner thoughts and opinions are best left for Facebook walls. People use social media statuses for that type of thing.
Forums are more 'permanent' in nature, and is often frequented by people that have some knowledge to share, and by people looking for that information that they need or want. They use them for fact-finding and to make comparisons and decisions. 

A post with a bit of meat like a good neutral description of the tank, coil(s) and power used vs the ceramic coil(s) and tanks in comparison would go a long way to assist others in opting for a Beast or Baby Beats over a Vaporesso Target tank or Subtank Mini and a C-Cell for example. It will also elicit responses that would either agree with your view, or an opinion as to why ceramics may be better for someone else. Discussions like this often sway other people to make a yay or nay decision on a purchase they are considering. Then again, it may also go due south, just like where this thread is headed.

Taste is not the only yardstick for many vapers. There are factors like juice consumption, stock coil options, pricing, availability and simplicity over available RBA options, if any. Minimum power needed for a specific tank and coil combo, max power it can handle or some other facts would indicate if it's within reach of some smaller budgets or whether you'd need to see your Bank Manager to vape on it over the next few months.

Random statements often fail to convince the audience. Add a dash of sarcasm to responses, and you might end up fighting a lost cause.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 14


----------



## Beethoven (25/2/17)

Andre said:


> Give us some more detail please. Are Cloud Beasts coils? If so, which tanks do they fit? Where to get them?


Its pretty clear what a cloud beast is.


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

Various posts above have been deleted

Please remember that forum rules do not allow for getting personal.
Play the ball and not the man

ECIGSSA forum posting rules can be found here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

